# Yahoo article "GOP blocks bill to give hunters more land access"



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/gop-blocks-bill-hunters-more-land-access-010500663.html;_ylt=AsKFSMBLH51tfhB20nzcFCu1qHQA;_ylu=X3oDMTQxMWd0dmlkBG1pdANNb3N0UG9wdWxhciBMaXN0aW5nBHBrZwM2Mzk1MTE2OC1hZDQ5LTMzNzctOTljOC04ZDBkNDE0NDdhOWYEcG9zAzI4BHNlYwNNb3N0IFBvcHVsYXIEdmVyA2JlYmJjMDJjLTM4M2ItMTFlMi1hYTY1LTNjZDkyYmZmMjAxNg--;_ylg=X3oDMTFsNnAxMGFjBGludGwDdXMEbGFuZwNlbi11cwRwc3RhaWQDBHBzdGNhdANwb3B1bGFyBHB0A3NlY3Rpb25z;_ylv=3


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Spend, spend, spend, tax, tax, tax.

Where does it end? Thank you Republican minority for a tiny bit of sanity.

Those who don't work are more than willing to take money from those who do.

USSA... (United Socialist States of America)

has a nice ring to it doesn't it "Sheeple"?


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

One part of a bill.

What was the rest of the bill?

I've read terrible bills that special intrest (outdoors) groups championed just because one of a hundred things in the bill benefited them.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

This issue will not matter anyway...if the Socialist continue to push their anti-hunting cause. If we think this cant happen, just look at the boundaries our government has over stepped. Social Security, Patriot Act, Obama Care, Eminent Domain. All these issues would not have had a chance 60 years ago.
The Federal Income Tax Amendment adopted in 1918 has turned into a totally Un-Constitutional amendment..un-lawful.


"*A nation that gives up their liberty to gain security will keep neither one*"

With the recent political nominees that have been promoted and backed, the above quote is alarmingly familiar.


----------



## Morkel (Aug 29, 2013)

If you have a strong defense than you can get all the things.Even its liberty but you need a better plan to doing all these things.Because the situation of all over the world is that everyone is ready for a war and try to destroy other country.


----------

